# Mr Cardinal feeds Mrs Cardinal in my yard



## ScottyP (May 18, 2012)

Comments and suggestions welcome; love photography and trying to always improve.

FINALLY got Mr and Mrs Cardinal together. Learned to use MANUAL focus, which was good because it was early morning low light...Had to use fast shutter because they fidget a lot, and that plus shade and morning light required a f/2.8 aperature. 

Any and all critiques welcome! I was just so excited to catch the two together after a MONTH of trying!


----------



## HeavenHell (May 19, 2012)

Nice shot. I wish I could get my pair to cooperate. Maybe someone could photoshop these two together for me


----------

